# Invictus



## baac (1 Mar 2007)

I've been reading some of the poetry people have been posting, and it got me thinking about one of the best poems I know that could describe the Canadian soldier. Just thought I'd share it, for no particular reason, on this fine winter day. Hope that's OK. Note the last verse especially.

B

*Invictus*

Out of the night that covers me,	 
  Black as the Pit from pole to pole,	 
I thank whatever gods may be	 
  For my unconquerable soul.	 
  
In the fell clutch of circumstance
  I have not winced nor cried aloud.	 
Under the bludgeonings of chance	 
  My head is bloody, but unbowed.	 
  
Beyond this place of wrath and tears	 
  Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years	 
  Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.	 
  
*It matters not how strait the gate,	 
  How charged with punishments the scroll,	 
I am the master of my fate:
  I am the captain of my soul.*

William Ernest Henley. 1849–1903


----------



## Gager (20 Mar 2007)

I've always liked that poem. Interesting to note Timothy McVeigh recited this before being executed.


----------

